# JASCO Paint remover - what's the trick?



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

there are many different ways you can strip paint.

you can burn it off - works the best but dont burn your house down

you can use a product called Peel Away - single application stripper that will pull something like 12 coats off in one application. i have used it and it works but read the directions. they have different types and some need to be neutralized after

you can use the method you are doing now. if you leave the stripper on longer and it starts to dry just apply more stripper to keep it wet. it will take multiple applications no matter what

you can just sand off the old coating with sandpaper - be careful not to eat too much lead dust - it will make you stupid

you can send the door out to be dipped - they dip the door in stripper and do all the work for you - it will cost some money

ICI makes a product called Hydorstrip that works well -spray apply let it sit for 12 to 24 hours and pressure wash off 

good luck


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you.... After some trial and error, I've discovered that I just need patience, and as you pointed out, strip the 1st coat, reapply it again, then Sand it at the end. Just tedious, and I'm not the most patient person. :no:

Thanks


----------



## meryldean (Nov 19, 2010)

*How to remove paint from heating vents*

OK, so along these lines, I want to use Jasco to remove paint from heating vents. I think this stuff should work as well? whaddya think?


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

meryldean said:


> OK, so along these lines, I want to use Jasco to remove paint from heating vents. I think this stuff should work as well? whaddya think?


I would think that plain old cheap Paint Stripper would work for heating vents (metal, right?) ..... Not sure if JASCO is "metal safe" ... maybe read the can ...? (I would probably just replace the vents - but that's just lazy me.)

good luck.


----------



## meryldean (Nov 19, 2010)

*paint stripper*

Yes on the vents but they are old/odd size and may not be able to be replaced - old house...so good old fashioned paint stripper and yes they are metal. I just want to make sure it works - for a tenant who is very fussy about these things!


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey Cody,

Apply the stripper verrrrrrrry liberally then cover the door using one piece of thin visqueen. What this does is stops the air from getting to the remover and it allows the stripper to work longer. Stand back and have a cigarette, dip or a couple of beers. It should come off a lot easier.

Steve
www.handpaintedbysteve.com


----------



## cody21 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Steve ... I'll try the the next time.


----------



## LULUmama (2 mo ago)

I’ve just purchased the jasco stripper and plan to apply it on an old wood mantle then cover in plastic wrap to let it soak in without drying out and then start the scraping process after however long it takes. Wish me luck!


----------

